# Question on fliplines



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 19, 2006)

With my prusik,which I bought from Wesspur (three strand pre-made prusik), the knot itself hits and rubs on the tree as I climb. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong? Its on my side D-ring.

Also, the knot is just where its natural for me to grab it to flip the line. Not sure if this is normal either.

Thanks for tips,

Dean


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 20, 2006)

*Any pics?*

Dean would be great to see some pics...

Bit hard to assess from what you've written...

Is it a prussik for a flip line (my guess) or for safety/climbing line?

Sounds like you need to tie a figure eight not in it to shorten it or similar (too many options to write em all here) but a pic says a thousand words...


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 20, 2006)

Well now that's a good idea! I'll try a figure 8. Cheers. Here's what I mean. The prusik touches larger trees than this one.


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 20, 2006)

*Too easy Dean...*

Put in another wrap but looks like your running three (six coils) already but yeh a fig 8 will shorten that right up if you can get one in there... 

Try using a micro pulley in there too Dean wil make it tons easier to take up slack on the line and on your climbing also...

Dean not sure if you remember this thread and my first post with pic's bit long winded but worth checking out...

Pics from yesterday doing a little (lightning struck) Iron Bark remediation/target/reduction/thinning/dead wood pruning with a couple of mates...

All done with Silky hand saws and secateurs yet again (darn Iron Barks gum up real bad makes cutting hard as)...

Pic below shows me using a flip line to vertically bind two limbs together so i can walk out on the spindly little one (can anyone pick the mistake I have made in attaching or looping this pole strap together?)...


----------



## Fireaxman (Aug 21, 2006)

Arboralliance - I would very much like to view your picts, but those meg plus files take forever on my dial up. Would it be too much trouble to ask you to re-size? 70 to 130K usually gives pretty good resolution.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Aug 21, 2006)

Fireaxman said:


> Would it be too much trouble to ask you to re-size?



I wonder if Steve reads this forum...he's the photoshop guy.


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 21, 2006)

*Illiterarty...*

Sorry guys I have tried with infran view and it just seems to fry the pics gr8 effect but illegible?

Will contact Ekka he's roun the corner wouldnt mind checkin out this Mangifera indica he 's on about, if he cant re-size me no-one can...

(Gonna have ta start quoting spydies signature...)


----------



## Bermie (Aug 21, 2006)

Fireaxman said:


> Arboralliance - I would very much like to view your picts, but those meg plus files take forever on my dial up. Would it be too much trouble to ask you to re-size? 70 to 130K usually gives pretty good resolution.



I'm with you on that one! If I see a pic is over 400K I don't even bother to open it, and I hate to miss out!
I use ACDSee (i think that's how it's spelled) for picture viewing and resize them before posting, dead simple with that programme.
I would also help to paste the link so the pics show up directly on the board, like 3D did, someone explained how to do that on another thread, it might be the Chainsaw thread (or not)

Back on topic, the closer you can get your prussic to your side D the better, two wraps and a fig 8? And I second the micro pulley, just makes life a WHOLE lot easier.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 21, 2006)

Here:














Dean


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks...*

Cheques in the mail Dean...


----------



## NWCS (Aug 22, 2006)

i am currently trying a 1" manilla flipline since it was on the climbing gear i rented from a friends boss. i still have not been in a tree with it yet but it looks interesting. i spent some time studying fishhunts posts figuring out how to use the thing. spent about an hour today just working on my knots tying them over and over to get better and remember it without looking at diagrams.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Aug 22, 2006)

NWCS said:


> i am currently trying a 1" manilla flipline since it was on the climbing gear i rented from a friends boss. i still have not been in a tree with it yet but it looks interesting. i spent some time studying fishhunts posts figuring out how to use the thing. spent about an hour today just working on my knots tying them over and over to get better and remember it without looking at diagrams.



Forget that lanyard hitch I had on there Ben. Just use a prussik. The only way to go on manilla.


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 22, 2006)

*Pictures?*



> i am currently trying a 1" manilla flipline since it was on the climbing gear i rented from a friends boss. i still have not been in a tree with it yet but it looks interesting. i spent some time studying fishhunts posts figuring out how to use the thing. spent about an hour today just working on my knots tying them over and over to get better and remember it without looking at diagrams.



Pictures please its a bit hard to see from down here!?


----------



## Fireaxman (Aug 22, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> Here: [Arbor's Picts Resized]
> 
> Dean



Thanks, Dean. Good picts, Arbor. Looks like great fun (except for the gummed up saw). You guys actually get paid for this?


----------



## M.P (Aug 29, 2006)

*the best flipline setup?*

hi,hears my flipline setup,it has a short distel hitch(so less rubing on stems) and a micro pully for advansing the knot,it works real good have a try. mat

View attachment 37408


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 29, 2006)

*Lookin good...*



M.P said:


> hi,hears my flipline setup,it has a short distel hitch(so less rubing on stems) and a micro pully for advansing the knot,it works real good have a try. matView attachment 37407
> 
> 
> View attachment 37408



Lets hope those tails on the knots don't work loose they are a bit short but looks like a great compact system... (The crab gate could be facing out also but semantics there)


----------



## M.P (Aug 29, 2006)

*flipline*

hi, the tails on the double fisherman's knot are 1''1/2 long at the moment and need to be set, i have just put the new length of 10mm cord on it needs wearing in,how come you think the krab gate needs to be on the outside? its really easy and quick to get it on and of my harness that way? thanks matView attachment 37418

the pics a bit big soz


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 29, 2006)

M.P said:


> hi,hears my flipline setup,it has a short distel hitch(so less rubing on stems) and a micro pully for advansing the knot,it works real good have a try. mat



I think that looks great Mat, laen back into it and they will lock up.

I personally like a tender pulley in there though.

The carabiner gate will be less likely to roll open on your body when outboard, though I've had them open on ropes when outboard.

This is the only place I use a screwgate because they are much more compact. tried a delta link, but did not like it.


----------



## arboralliance (Aug 30, 2006)

*Semantics..*



M.P said:


> hi, the tails on the double fisherman's knot are 1''1/2 long at the moment and need to be set, i have just put the new length of 10mm cord on it needs wearing in,how come you think the krab gate needs to be on the outside? its really easy and quick to get it on and of my harness that way? thanks matView attachment 37418
> 
> the pics a bit big soz



The crab could load the gate against you or other objects between you or your harness and the crab... (it is picking the guts out of it really though its just a good habit to get into thinking about where the gate is positioned on all your crabs in all systems so you dont load the gates from inside or outside the crab... i.e. If you were in a really tight spot and the crab was pressing against you it potentialy could put undue pressure on the gate pressing up against you or very, very remotely work undone, I've seen some crazy, crazy stuff happen and am super cautious about my gate positions as a result...Yes even double and triple locking/action gates...)

The tails on all knots should be at least 5 times the diameter of rope so with 10mm rope you would have to have at least 2" of tail after completley cinching up the knots so with them not cinched as they are there I would say a good 2.5 or 3 inch of tail prior to cinching... (Once again i have seen some unbelievable things happen and so i am once again very cautious of this.. I am stunned that Mark Adams has published a detailed article "Overview of Climbing Hitches" with photos of hitches with tails extremely short...As I have mentioned previously...http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=457129#post457129 )

There is no such thing as being too SAFE!


----------



## M.P (Aug 30, 2006)

*flipline*

i know what you mean but i like the gate on the inside so it dose not get rubbed on by ropes(i had a lowering rope lock-into it once,when it was on the outside) and branches? yes i take your point the tails area bit short but im trying to make it more compacked, and i ALLWAYS have my climbing line under it when cutting,mat

View attachment 37428


----------

